# Calling Beauty Bloggers



## Janice (Jan 28, 2007)

Who doesn't love reading a great beauty blog?!

I know I personally get alot of enjoyment in my downtime from reading refreshing views on beauty products & related fashion, fragrance, and cosmetic topics. I think all of us enjoy reading a good beauty journalist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It would be a nice community benefit to have a resource of beauty oriented blogs so Specktra readers will have other outlets to stay on top of beauty/fashion/fragrance trends, and make educated decisions when it comes to purchases, etc. 

Blog Publishers - Specktra's visitors are generally interested in Beauty and Cosmetics, and I'd like to pass onto Beauty Bloggers the opportunity to receive an interested audience. Take advantage of our Shameless Promotions forum to plug your beauty related blog. Receive a targeted audience interested in exactly what you're writing about! I have a small request, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that you place a reciprocal text link to Specktra on your blog. Here are a couple of examples of fantastic beauty blogs who have a link on their homepage.

Product Girl
Blogdorf Goodman

We look forward to discovering your Blog!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 28, 2007)

such a great idea! i like to read beauty blogs too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 perhaps under the links section we could have a section for blogs as well...just a thought.


----------

